# [PORTAGE] Error al actualizar, EAPI 6 a EAPI7 (Solucionado)

## Facundo.areo

Hola.         

El problema es que al tratar de actualizar el sistema , me tira error, donde pide que se migre a EAPI 7, cuando aparentemente estoy usando EAP[/url]I 6.

Tambien no se puede actualizar portage y eso deriva en que tampoco se puedan actualizar algunos programas, ojo que no todos.

Ya realice los pasos para

 borrar los paquetes conflictivos

 actualizar GCC

[url] https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Upgrading_GCC/es [/url]

 actualizar portage

```
 emerge --ask --oneshot portage 
```

 actualizar el sistema desde porhole

cambiar el valor de la variable local EAPI a 7

cambiar el valor de la vandera EAPI a 7

 Cambiar de configuracion y actualizar

```
emerge --sync 

 eselect profile list 

 emerge --ask --oneshot portage 
```

[url] https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1086016-highlight-eapi.html [/url]

El sistema que uso es

Linux (NetSam1) 4.9.76-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Feb 9 10:22:45 -03 2018 x86_64 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N455 @ 1.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Al ejecutar este comando, para actualizar

```

   (NetSam1) /home/fas # emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

```

Me dice

```

 * IMPORTANT: 20 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: 84 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-libs/binutils-libs:0

  (sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.30-r2:0/2.30::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.29.1-r1:0/2.29.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-libs/binutils-libs:0/2.29.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (x11-libs/cairo-1.14.12:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                          ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                               

app-text/mupdf:0

  (app-text/mupdf-1.13.0:0/1.13.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (app-text/mupdf-1.12.0-r2:0/1.12.0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=app-text/mupdf-1.12.0:0/1.12.0= required by (app-text/zathura-pdf-mupdf-0.3.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                           ^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                          

media-gfx/imagemagick:0

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.8.11:0/7.0.8.11::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.7.19:0/7.0.7.19::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-gfx/imagemagick:0/7.0.7.19= required by (media-gfx/uniconvertor-2.0_pre379-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                              

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r6::gentoo[ssl,-gnutls,-libressl]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2p -bindist

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

 * In order to avoid wasting time, backtracking has terminated early

 * due to the above autounmask change(s). The --autounmask-backtrack=y

 * option can be used to force further backtracking, but there is no

 * guarantee that it will produce a solution.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~app-admin/apache-tools-2.4.34" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-admin/apache-tools-2.4.34::gentoo (masked by: EAPI 7)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '6'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

(dependency required by "www-servers/apache-2.4.34-r2::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-eselect/eselect-php-0.9.4-r5::gentoo[apache2]" [installed])

(dependency required by "dev-lang/php-7.2.10::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Solicito alguna idea para poder continuar, lograr actualizar el sistema correctamente, para poder seguir instalado software.

Gracias.Last edited by Facundo.areo on Wed Sep 26, 2018 3:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## quilosaq

Posiblemente estás usando una versión de portage demasiado antigua. Intenta actualizar portage primero:

```
root# emerge -v --oneshot portage
```

----------

## Facundo.areo

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Posiblemente estás usando una versión de portage demasiado antigua. Intenta actualizar portage primero:
> 
> ```
> root# emerge -v --oneshot portage
> ```
> ...

 

Gracias por comentar.

Al ejecutar el comando 

```

 emerge -v --oneshot portage

```

me tira estos errores

```

 * IMPORTANT: 20 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: 87 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/openpgp-keys-gentoo-release-20180706::gentoo  USE="{-test}" 44 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/bz2file-0.98::gentoo  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy)" 12 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/setuptools-36.7.2::gentoo  USE="{-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6* (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python3_4 -python3_5*" 710 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/certifi-2018.4.16::gentoo [2017.4.17::gentoo] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6* (-pypy) (-pypy3) -python3_4 -python3_5* (-python3_7)" 147 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-portage/gemato-14.0::gentoo  USE="blake2 bzip2 gpg -lzma -sha3 {-test} -tools" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 (-pypy) -python3_4 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 70 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/portage-2.3.49::gentoo [2.3.24-r1::gentoo] USE="(ipc) native-extensions rsync-verify* xattr -build -doc -epydoc -gentoo-dev (-selinux)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6* (-pypy) -python3_4 -python3_5* (-python3_7)" 987 KiB

Total: 6 packages (2 upgrades, 3 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 1.967 KiB

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-python/setuptools:0

  (dev-python/setuptools-36.7.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/setuptools-34[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (app-portage/gemato-14.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (app-portage/gemato-14.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/certifi-2018.4.16:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

  (dev-python/setuptools-36.7.2:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (dev-python/certifi-2017.4.17:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (dev-python/numpy-1.10.4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (dev-python/pip-9.0.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (media-gfx/scour-0.36:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

    dev-python/setuptools[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,python_targets_python3_7(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-),-python_single_target_python3_7(-)] required by (dev-python/pygments-2.2.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

dev-python/certifi:0

  (dev-python/certifi-2018.4.16:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/certifi-2016.9.26[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-36.7.2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

  (dev-python/certifi-2017.4.17:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-python/certifi-2016.9.26[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_pypy3(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_pypy3(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (dev-python/setuptools-36.7.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

sys-apps/portage:0

  (sys-apps/portage-2.3.49:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage (Argument)

  (sys-apps/portage-2.3.24-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_python2_7(-),python_targets_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (dev-java/java-config-2.2.0-r3:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    sys-apps/portage[python_targets_pypy(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,python_targets_python3_4(-)?,python_targets_python3_5(-)?,python_targets_python3_6(-)?,-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python3_5(-),-python_single_target_python3_6(-)] required by (app-portage/gentoolkit-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.29.1-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Michał Górny <mgorny@gentoo.org>, Andreas K. Hüttel <dilfridge@gentoo.org>,

# Matthias Maier <tamiko@gentoo.org> (21 May 2017 and later updates)

# These old versions of toolchain packages (binutils, gcc, glibc) are no

# longer officially supported and are not suitable for general use. Using

# these packages can result in build failures (and possible breakage) for

# many packages, and may leave your system vulnerable to known security

# exploits.

# If you still use one of these old toolchain packages, please upgrade (and

# switch the compiler / the binutils) ASAP. If you need them for a specific

# (isolated) use case, feel free to unmask them on your system.

- net-libs/libnsl-0::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Andreas K. Hüttel <dilfridge@gentoo.org> (11 Sep 2018)

# Mask transition ebuilds that were needed only for <glibc-2.26

# We will keep them in the tree as long as we have masked

# <glibc-2.26.

- sys-libs/glibc-2.25-r11::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Seguramente sea por no actualizar el sistema seguido.

¿ alguna otra idea ?

Creo que existe algun comando para reconstruir todo el sistema, sin reinstalar todo .... pero no encuentro uno que funcione.

Despues de sincronizar con los repositorios, me dice que ejecute el comando que me recomendaste, o alguno siilar, pero ninguno funciona.

----------

## quilosaq

Tienes conflicto de slot en varios paquetes. Para eliminarlos deberás desinstalar varios paquetes:

```
emerge -pv --unmerge =dev-python/setuptools-36.7.2:0/0::gentoo =dev-python/certifi-2017.4.17:0/0::gentoo =dev-java/java-config-2.2.0-r3:2/2::gentoo =app-portage/gentoolkit-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo
```

Si no recibes ninguna advertencia sobre que tu sistema puede quedar dañado, puedes repetirlo (quitando la opción p) para que se haga efectivo:

```
root# emerge -v --unmerge =dev-python/setuptools-36.7.2:0/0::gentoo =dev-python/certifi-2017.4.17:0/0::gentoo =dev-java/java-config-2.2.0-r3:2/2::gentoo =app-portage/gentoolkit-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo
```

Después intenta de nuevo

```
root# emerge -v --oneshot portage
```

----------

## Facundo.areo

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Tienes conflicto de slot en varios paquetes. Para eliminarlos deberás desinstalar varios paquetes:
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv --unmerge =dev-python/setuptools-36.7.2:0/0::gentoo =dev-python/certifi-2017.4.17:0/0::gentoo =dev-java/java-config-2.2.0-r3:2/2::gentoo =app-portage/gentoolkit-0.4.0:0/0::gentoo
> ```
> ...

 

Hola. Gracias por contestar.

Funciono !!!!

Me tiro unos cuantos errores, pero lo pudo instalar, ahora actualizare todo el sistema, y espero que se pueda actualizar normalmente .

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

----------

